# I'm not used to North American trailers



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

It took me to a horse for sale...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

So without seeing the pic you're referring to it's hard to say but my trailer and most I know have treated wood floors, but with rubber mats over them so that you can't see the road underneath ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Our trailers have all had wood floors, we just chose to put rubber over them as well. If you are looking at a trailer with wood flooring always check that the wood is in good shape, and not rotted or anything. Definitely make sure to check under rubber mats as they can trap moisture. As for spaces and seeing the road, a thin line is ok but if any spaces are larger than others or pieces of boards are missing I would steer clear. Wood flooring will also need to be replaced eventually. Time frame will depend on the trailer use and were you live. Up here in Alberta we do ours around every 5 years.
Hope this helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry, my fault for copying the wrong link. But, thank you for the local wisdom. I feel like a beginner again!


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

If you have a climate with a wet winter and a hot, dry summer, you are going to see space between the boards in the summer. You have to allow enough space between the boards for expansion and contraction based on moisture content. If you don't, when the boards swell from moisture, they'll warp and cause an uneven surface. When we floor a trailer, or build a deck, we use a pencil between the boards as spacing, so that spacing is consistent. If its very wet, and your lumber is very wet, a smaller spacer would be appropriate, but we usually do this in the summer, and a pencil works well.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

calicokatt said:


> If you have a climate with a wet winter and a hot, dry summer, you are going to see space between the boards in the summer. You have to allow enough space between the boards for expansion and contraction based on moisture content. If you don't, when the boards swell from moisture, they'll warp and cause an uneven surface. When we floor a trailer, or build a deck, we use a pencil between the boards as spacing, so that spacing is consistent. If its very wet, and your lumber is very wet, a smaller spacer would be appropriate, but we usually do this in the summer, and a pencil works well.


This plus the gaps will allow horse pee and any other moisture to run out. This will increase the life of your flooring.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

^^also why I put shavings over the rubber mats to soak up the pee, and every spring I remove the mats completely to hose down everything inside and inspect the wood as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

most important thing is the steele on the bottom. check to make sure it is not rotting at the welds. if surface rust usually not a big issue. but if the steele is rotting just move on.

wood is cheap to replace just time consuming. steele can be expensive to replace.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A mechanic friend advised me to roll the mats up when the trailer isn't in use. This allows the floor to dry. The greatest area of concern is where the wood sits on the frame. Since I don't have a roofed in building to house a trailer, it is parked on old sheets of plywood to keep the grass from growing up and touching the frame. Tall grass blocks the breezes and I want them to go thro underneath.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

here is a list of trailers for sale Trailers for Sale, Horse Trailers, Equine Trailers, Canada, USA.
Check out the horse sale ads too!!great website for alberta horse sales & ranches


----------

